
Apple responds to diversity criticism: “We had a Canadian” at iPhone 7 event - i2shar
https://mic.com/articles/153854/apple-responds-to-diversity-criticism-we-had-a-canadian-onstage-at-i-phone-7-event#.oD429AfTF
======
eridius
The whole section devoted to explaining why they're choosing to publish "off
the record" communication seems like a really weak justification to me. Sure,
I get that the reporter should agree to that before receiving the information,
but this is an email, the reporter could have closed the email upon reading
the words "Off the record". Instead, knowing the source wanted to speak off
the record, they went ahead and published it anyway. Seems kind of scummy.

Even if you don't agree that it's scummy, it also just seems like a bad idea
on the journalist's part to piss off Apple PR. Good luck getting any more info
out of them in the future!

~~~
mgiannopoulos
>> The Apple spokesperson began the email with the words "off the record," a
condition Mic did not agree to before the statement was delivered <<

So the Mic apparently is expecting two mails, one saying "the next message
will be off the record"?? Is anyone else in media doing this?

------
eridius
Separate from my other comment, I also just don't agree with this piece in
general. It seems like the only way to make the journalist happy is to not let
Tim Cook. Phil Schiller, or any other male executive talk at the keynote.
Those people aren't really replaceable; if someone besides Phil Schiller gave
his talk, that would be pretty big news. And my impression of the event is
that Apple did push for diversity in all of the replaceable roles (demos,
people from other companies, etc).

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see an Apple event where the majority of the
time was spent with people other than white men talking. But that's really
only going to happen when someone who's not a white man gets promoted to
executive in one of the roles that actually warrants speaking at an event
(e.g. head of retail doesn't speak at these events), and that's probably only
going to happen when one of the current executives retires.

------
mamon
Ehhh, stop this madness, please! Who said it has to be any diversity at all
during these Apple events? Also, since Tim Cook is gay, then any criticism of
his choice of speakers is, by definition, a sign of homophobia.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
And why should we nitpick between who's an employee and who's not? Just to end
up to the result that we want? Seems like someone's business model is "let's
find any kind of Apple related issue to produce pageviews"

